# how do you get sponsors



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

just asking for my cousin hes racing a vendetta from duratrax and that thing is awsome he can drive a 18th scale car of any kind and spank just about any one he took his vendetta to indy slots 18th sale champs and put it in the b main and was chasing down the leader till the front hub broke the vendetta was stock except for a ko radio and a novak esc if he would of won he would hav been bumbed to the a main the other cars were all xray m18s with brushless he drives 18th better than any one i hav ever seen if you would like to see him drive stop by hobby sports in portage mich on sundays and bring your car we need more 18th scale there


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

you have to find a company and send them your resaume and wait


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

if he was amazing hed be in the a main...


----------

